# Verizon in Europe



## 007M3 (Jan 29, 2010)

can you tethering form an Iphone ?


----------



## outie (Nov 23, 2009)

007M3 said:


> can you tethering form an Iphone ?


Sure, if your iphone is unlocked (to use euro sim card) and jailbroken (to enable tethering)


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

007M3 said:


> can you tethering form an Iphone ?


Not available "officially" with ATT:

"Q. Will AT&T offer MMS and tethering?
A. Later this summer, as part of the 3.0 software, AT&T will make multimedia messaging (MMS) available at no extra cost to customers with a text messaging bundle. And, in the future, AT&T will offer tethering capability for iPhone 3GS and iPhone 3G."

http://www.wireless.att.com/learn/internet/iphone-faq.jsp?source=IC98K1ipc00jtlFQ

I don't believe you need to jailbreak to enable tethering though... However, this is obviously not a supported configuration with ATT at this point.

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-10265889-233.html


----------



## nm88325 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Mee 2*

Ed on 1 April. Give it your best shot, jokewise.

Verizon Blackberry Tour. Looking forward to using my phone in Germany, France and Italy while on the trip. Have been told by VZ that I just call a couple of days before I leave and they will activate both phones we have for unlimited data and 99 cent/min voice for just the month we will be traveling. We anticipate using text msgs between the two of us instead of voice for two reasons: will keep us young and will save money. The additional monthly charge is under $25 per phone.

Thanks to all of you who have contributed to this thread. As always, I am amazed at the incredible detail and breadth of experience/knowledge on the site about the cars, ED and related issues.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

nm88325 said:


> Ed on 1 April. Give it your best shot, jokewise.
> 
> Verizon Blackberry Tour. Looking forward to using my phone in Germany, France and Italy while on the trip. Have been told by VZ that I just call a couple of days before I leave and they will activate both phones we have for unlimited data and 99 cent/min voice for just the month we will be traveling. We anticipate using text msgs between the two of us instead of voice for two reasons: will keep us young and will save money. The additional monthly charge is under $25 per phone.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have contributed to this thread. As always, I am amazed at the incredible detail and breadth of experience/knowledge on the site about the cars, ED and related issues.


I'm not reading correctly that for less than $25 you get unlimited data from Europe with your Tour am I? I don't really care about the talking part, but I'd love to be able to get email and text, etc while I'm there. I just thought it was insanely expensive last I looked. Prohibitively expensive even. So what is the unlimited data price exactly?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

VZW has 2 plans that bundle "global" access.

The $129.99 plan has 5GB for the U.S. and 100 MB for "select countries."

The $219.99 plan has 5 GB for the U.S. and 200 MB for "select countries."

Given the amount VZW pays to European carriers for roaming, I don't believe that they would offer a plan for unlimited data for $25/month per phone on top of a standard plan.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

This page says that 100mb/month is $125 in Italy. I have absolutely no concept of how far 100mb gets you though.

http://b2b.vzw.com/international/GlobalAccess/Europe/Italy.html


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Just double-checked: there is no unlimited international data plan. :dunno: The best rates from VZW are the ones I quoted a few posts up.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Just double-checked: there is no unlimited international data plan. :dunno: The best rates from VZW are the ones I quoted a few posts up.


Yea, that's all I could find too.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

There is no unlimited international data plan with VZW, but there is an unlimited email access plan. At least for Biz customers. It's called "Global Email" and if I recall correctly, it's $65/mo in addition to the voice plan.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

bimmer_fam said:


> There is no unlimited international data plan with VZW, but there is an unlimited email access plan. At least for Biz customers. It's called "Global Email" and if I recall correctly, it's $65/mo in addition to the voice plan.


What does being a Biz customer entail? You have to use one of their enterprise servers?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bimmer_fam said:


> There is no unlimited international data plan with VZW, but there is an unlimited email access plan. At least for Biz customers. It's called "Global Email" and if I recall correctly, it's $65 mo in addition to the voice plan.


Yes of course but no one would confuse e-mail access with unlimited data.

Your pricing is correct, btw. :thumbup:


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Snareman said:


> What does being a Biz customer entail? You have to use one of their enterprise servers?


No, you don't need to use their servers, but need to have biz account/contract. I think there is a minimum number of lines required, certain spend commitment, etc. I'm not quite sure, as I mostly deal with the technical aspects of the vendor/company relationship and not the contractual aspects. We (the company I work for) are not big VZW customer, as we have many international travelers and VZW is lacking decent plans and coverage abroad. ATT is a different story... not ideal, but considerably better than VZW.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Yes of course but no one would confuse e-mail access with unlimited data.
> 
> Your pricing is correct, btw. :thumbup:


It might be just me, but what else besides calling and email would you use BB device for? :angel: Browsing on BB is ridiculous IMHO...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

bimmer_fam said:


> It might be just me, but what else besides calling and email would you use BB device for? :angel: Browsing on BB is ridiculous IMHO...


Texting, BB messenger is actually pretty nice (surprisingly better than texting), I have a few useful apps and maybe a little FB. I agree - surfing isn't exactly ideal, but its at least functional if you don't need to do very much.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Snareman said:


> Texting, BB messenger is actually pretty nice (surprisingly better than texting), I have a few useful apps and maybe a little FB. I agree - surfing isn't exactly ideal, but its at least functional if you don't need to do very much.


Yeah, forgot about texting...  Perhaps rely on WiFi if your particular BB has that option. Not too many options for VZW users as far as international roaming (coverage is not that good too). Either that or "let the charges rain". For occasional FB and chating on BB messenger, 100MB plan might be okay. Depends on how long your trip is, etc.

Last time I traveled to EU it was with an iPhone and unlimited data plan (worked really well got 3G all over, used skype to call home, etc.). I'm on an Android device now and planning on leaving it powered off and using a separate phone for voice roaming and the data piece only on WiFi (or maybe I'll leave it at home to simplify life a bit).


----------



## nm88325 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Latest*

Greetings All!

Thanks for all the comments on my posting about our pending ED and using a Blackberry Tour w/Verizon.

I just got off the phone with the VZ folks (thanks Daphne) and here is what they have told me:

1. $2.33/day (above my current unlimited data rates) unlimited data, including web, email, and BBM (Blackberry Messenger-Text)
2. $0.99/min. calling, voice
3. $0.50 send and $0.05 receive Test Messaging

They programmed my start and end dates on the phone (1 800...) by taking the SIM card #s for both phones (mine and spouse), are sending me an email with verification of rates, and gave specific instructions for accessing my voice mail while in Europe. They also gave instructions about data apps and using the Options menu to change from CDMA to GSM if necessary. Estimated additional charges to our current unlimited data plan are: March=$ 3.86 and April = $ 24.82.

Of course, I haven't yet made the trip and experienced the usage, but I will do my best to report when I get back.

nm88325


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

nm88325 said:


> Greetings All!
> 
> Thanks for all the comments on my posting about our pending ED and using a Blackberry Tour w/Verizon.
> 
> ...


Is there a name to the plan you have subscribed for? Just for future references... Sounds pretty affordable.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

nm88325 said:


> Greetings All!
> 
> Thanks for all the comments on my posting about our pending ED and using a Blackberry Tour w/Verizon.
> 
> ...


+1 What do you ask for to get unlimited data for $2.33/day? And, why doesn't unlimited data include unlimited texts?


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Snareman said:


> +1 What do you ask for to get unlimited data for $2.33/day? And, why doesn't unlimited data include unlimited texts?


In my experience, unlimited data never includes unlimited SMS (text)... It's a separate (typically) line item.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

bimmer_fam said:


> It might be just me, but what else besides calling and email would you use BB device for? :angel: Browsing on BB is ridiculous IMHO...


Tethering so you can be online with your laptop.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

mecodoug said:


> Tethering so you can be online with your laptop.


Tethering will definitely kill your prepaid plan...  Also, I would read the fine print of your contract on fair usage, as carriers can easily see when you are tethering...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mecodoug said:


> Tethering so you can be online with your laptop.


Tethering is typically not supported in international roaming situations.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

tether.com - supposedly the network does not know you are tethering when you use this s/w.

BUT I can see how they could tell and I have no idea if it works.... But might be worth trying.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

mecodoug said:


> tether.com - supposedly the network does not know you are tethering when you use this s/w.
> 
> BUT I can see how they could tell and I have no idea if it works.... But might be worth trying.


If carrier specifically states that tethering is prohibited in the contract, blah, blah, blah, then they spot check your traffic and see that non-mobile browser was used, it's pretty clear to them that you have broken the agreement. Not saying it's an issue... not until they decide to drop your data plan altogether. Basically, use it at your own risk :angel:

I use PDANet myself...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

OK, just got off the phone with Verizon to check the prices.

Their Global Email plan is $64.99/month which is prorated to the amount of time you use it. So for my 2 weeks in Italy it would cost me ~$32.50. That includes unlimited email, data, web, but not texting. The $2.33/day the OP mentioned comes from dividing $65/30 days (comes out to $2.17/day)

http://b2b.vzw.com/international/Global_Email/plans_coverage.html

This sounds very affordable.

Texting is $0.50 to send and $0.05 to receive.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Snareman said:


> OK, just got off the phone with Verizon to check the prices.
> 
> Their Global Email plan is $64.99/month which is prorated to the amount of time you use it. So for my 2 weeks in Italy it would cost me ~$32.50. That includes unlimited email, data, web, but not texting. The $2.33/day the OP mentioned comes from dividing $65/30 days (comes out to $2.17/day)
> 
> ...


Uh no. Global Email is just that - e-mail. The plan includes e-mail but no Web or online access.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Uh no. Global Email is just that - e-mail. The plan includes e-mail but no Web or online access.


Uh, I just got off the phone with them. 2 different people told me that it did.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

*From their website:
*

*
*

*Features & Benefits*


Ability to access your corporate LAN email and attachments* along with your personal POP3 email accounts*.
*Unlimited, flat-rate data pricing* with voice coverage in 220 countries and data coverage in over 195 countries, over 85 with 3G speeds.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Snareman said:


> Uh, I just got off the phone with them. 2 different people told me that it did.


They are confused. Otherwise, how would VZW sell the data service? :dunno:

The roaming access costs VZW and other mobile operators a fortune. They couldn´t recoup any of it on $2.30 per diem unless you just turned the device on and off for a few minutes.

I´m pulling my info from an article I wrote which Verizon Wireless fact checked so I am pretty sure of this unless it´s just changed.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, see the stuff I copied from their webpage. It sounds awfully cheap to me, but 2 people told me that 20 minutes ago, they told the OP that and their web page says unlimited data. :dunno:

I'd remembered it being cost prohibitive last time I checked a year or two ago, but maybe the rates have come down.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

This is from the VZW web site regarding data access:


$129.99 for monthly access (5GB allowance for the United States and Canada, $0.05/MB overage), 100MB allowance in select countries ($0.005/KB after allowance)
$219.99 for monthly access (5GB allowance for the United States and Canada, $0.05/MB overage), 200MB allowance in select countries ($0.005/KB after allowance)
Keep in mind that VZW doesn´t even have unlimited data access for customers in the U.S.

Why would anyone purchase 200 MB of international data if they can unlimited for $2 and change p.d.?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

JSpira said:


> This is from the VZW web site regarding data access:
> 
> 
> $129.99 for monthly access (5GB allowance for the United States and Canada, $0.05/MB overage), 100MB allowance in select countries ($0.005/KB after allowance)
> ...


No, that is different. That is their Global Access plan which involves one of their USB modems shown here on the page for that. 
http://b2b.vzw.com/international/GlobalAccess/index.html

As I mentioned previously, GlobalEmail says:
*Features & Benefits*


Ability to access your corporate LAN email and attachments along with your personal POP3 email accounts.
*Unlimited, flat-rate data pricing* with voice coverage in 220 countries and data coverage in over 195 countries, over 85 with 3G speeds.

If you have current info to the contrary I'd like to see it before I spend a ton of money accidentally, but from what they are telling us and what their website says, its unlimited data on your phone for ~$2/day

And, Verizon DOES have unlimited data plans for US customers at $29.99/month. Maybe we are talking about 2 different things. I am talking about data on my phone and maybe you are talking about it using a computer? :dunno:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Snareman said:


> And, Verizon DOES have unlimited data plans for US customers at $29.99/month. Maybe we are talking about 2 different things. I am talking about data on my phone and maybe you are talking about it using a computer? :dunno:


Ja, you are absolutely right. Here I was thinking computer access.

I am going to check re international phone access and promise to get back to you Monday.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Snareman said:


> No, that is different. That is their Global Access plan which involves one of their USB modems shown here on the page for that.
> http://b2b.vzw.com/international/GlobalAccess/index.html
> 
> As I mentioned previously, GlobalEmail says:
> ...


I think we've established a few messages ago that unlimited email and unlimited data are two different things... I would call VZW back to clarify what's unlimited and what's going to cost you extra, like text messages, etc. :thumbup:

VZW as well as the other providers in the "big 4" group consider the 5GB/mo plan "unlimited" (with the exception of 4G plan by Sprint which is truly unlimited... at least not limited yet). It's quite difficult to exceed that on the PDA.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

bimmer_fam said:


> I think we've established a few messages ago that unlimited email and unlimited data are two different things... I would call VZW back to clarify what's unlimited and what's going to cost you extra, like text messages, etc. :thumbup:
> 
> VZW as well as the other providers in the "big 4" group consider the 5GB/mo plan "unlimited" (with the exception of 4G plan by Sprint which is truly unlimited... at least not limited yet). It's quite difficult to exceed that on the PDA.


No, that's what I'm saying. As far as doing it all on the phone goes, email and data are all in the same package at $2.30/day. Texting is not included as I mentioned. And, as I mentioned, I _did _call Verizon to get this info. If you want data on your computer that's entirely different and the prices are as Jonathan pointed out.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Ja, you are absolutely right. Here I was thinking computer access.
> 
> I am going to check re international phone access and promise to get back to you Monday.


Sounds great. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Spoke briefly with a VZW exec. 

Good news, the plan does include Web via the smartphone. Tethering is not supported when roaming.

She admits that the Web site (which in many places emphasizes the "e-mail" plan almost to the exclusion of Web access) needs fixing.


----------



## nm88325 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Latest*

Greetings All and thanks for the continuing dialogue.

Got an email from VZ reporting the implementation of my order for the international/european planned trip/usage. So far, I am feeling confident and happy with their support.

Just to clarify a couple of points:
1. All of my reporting relates to a VZ Blackberry Tour and VZ Blackberry Storm with a current VZ account for unlimited data ($29/mo here in the US). No computers.
2. My arrangements were made by calling the 1-800...# listed under 'Occasional Global Traveler' on the web site, and fall under that 'Plan', even though it is not a 'plan' per se.
3. The daily rate quoted for unlimited data while in Europe (specifically Germany, France and Italy) is $2.33 NOT $2.30. A minor point, but the thread does appear to be getting into the picking of nits here.
4. This rate does NOT include the MMS/SMS text messaging feature. Blackberry Messenger is via the data access and we are planning texting via that method between the two of us. We anticipate that this is less expensive than talking at the $ .99/min rate.

Hope this is helpful to everyone.

nm88325


----------



## nm88325 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Additionally.....*

OOPS, forgot to include the following, perhaps useful piece of information:

As I looked at the VZ web site, it is apparent that anything preceeded by the word "GLOBAL" indicates a specific plan(s) with higher rates for more frequent users, specifically business users and those with a need for 'full' support, i.e. texting, all email.

This is not our personal case-three weeks in Europe with our new 335xi Coupe.

So, the 'Occasional Global Traveler', which is less that comprehensive in describing the services and fees, was appropriate for us.

nm88325


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the great info. I think I'll go with that plan as well for our 25 day trip.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Spoke briefly with a VZW exec.
> 
> Good news, the plan does include Web via the smartphone. Tethering is not supported when roaming.
> 
> She admits that the Web site (which in many places emphasizes the "e-mail" plan almost to the exclusion of Web access) needs fixing.


Thanks for checking on this. I agree that the website is a little biased in what it describes the plan as, almost to the point of you not realizing that it includes data. Its now overall quite affordable to use your phone over there.


----------



## jasonrhcastle (Sep 10, 2006)

Agreed with what the others posted. I have used the Global unlimited plan abroad, with tether on my MacBook Pro, and it works like a charm. Good luck, and have a nice trip...


----------



## nm88325 (Apr 27, 2008)

*New question*

Now that we have a semiconsensus that unlimited data access at a reasonable rate with a Blackberry Tour on Verizon is doable in Europe, I have a specific question for anyone:

Will I be able to take a photo at die Welt and upload it here on bimmerfest with my phone in order to meet the 12 hour rule? Or, will I have to email the pic to myself and then use die Welt courtesy computers to post here?

Hopefully, someone will be able to comment based on experience.

Thanks!

nm88325


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

nm88325 said:


> Now that we have a semiconsensus that unlimited data access at a reasonable rate with a Blackberry Tour on Verizon is doable in Europe, I have a specific question for anyone:
> 
> Will I be able to take a photo at die Welt and upload it here on bimmerfest with my phone in order to meet the 12 hour rule? Or, will I have to email the pic to myself and then use die Welt courtesy computers to post here?
> 
> ...


Have you tried this while using your Tour in US? I would give it a shot... If it works here, I don't see any reasons it would not @ the Welt.:thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

jasonrhcastle said:


> Agreed with what the others posted. I have used the Global unlimited plan abroad, with tether on my MacBook Pro, and it works like a charm. Good luck, and have a nice trip...


How is the speed with the tethering? Pretty easy to do? Any problem from Verizon if you use the umlimited data on your phone to tether? Is there anything in the contract that explicitly prohibits you from doing it?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Snareman said:


> Any problem from Verizon if you use the umlimited data on your phone to tether? Is there anything in the contract that explicitly prohibits you from doing it?


I would hazard an (educated) guess that it is in violation of the terms and conditions of the Agreement.

It would also be pretty easy for them to figure out if you were tethering if you used gobs of GB in a week. Even with streaming and other online services, it's hard to use as much with a smartphone.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, I'd just be tickled to be able to use my phone to get my stuff over there. I have always been jealous of the Europeans who I'd see checking their phones while mine was off for 2 weeks in my bag. Now I can be cool like them. :str8pimpi


----------



## nm88325 (Apr 27, 2008)

*whaddayadink?*

Based on careful reading of a number of posts, here is what I am planning:

Take photos using VZ Blackberry Tour.
email photos to yahoo account
Use Welt computer to access yahoo account with photos
Use Welt computer to access bimmerfest and post photos/12 hour report

Questions:
1. Will I be able to take the photos down on the delivery floor and then return to the Welt computers?
2. Will I be able to download photo files from yahoo to desktop on Welt computers?

All comments, suggestions, answers welcome, and those with direct experience especially welcome.

Thanks

nm88325


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

nm88325 said:


> Questions:
> 1. Will I be able to take the photos down on the delivery floor and then return to the Welt computers?
> 2. Will I be able to download photo files from yahoo to desktop on Welt computers?


1.) Yes. You can return to the Premium lounge after you park the car, for example.
2.) Not sure whether the computers are locked down. I used my laptop. There is free WLAN available.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Snareman said:


> Well, I'd just be tickled to be able to use my phone to get my stuff over there. I have always been jealous of the Europeans who I'd see checking their phones while mine was off for 2 weeks in my bag. Now I can be cool like them.


Just remember that voice calls are still roaming and expensive.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Just remember that voice calls are still roaming and expensive.


Right. I don't really care about the phone part. I just really want to be able to keep track of my email etc and not have to pay 10 euro/half hour to use the hotel computers.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

I've traveled the Caribbean with my Verizon HTC Ozone and can confirm that for $64.99/mo you get unlimited data, and there is no commitment. I call to get switched the day I leave, and call to get switched back to my $30/mo the day AFTER I get home (I don't want a problem about any data usage after midnight the last day away). 

I also have them TURN OFF my texting because I've heard different things about whether you get charged for every received text, whether or not you open it. 

Trick: if you want to text while you are away, just email phone#@vtext.com, at least for verizon which is included on your data plan, and the person would just have to email you back to answer--I think if they reply to your text it might go from their text to your email. I assume (but don't know) that other phone co's have it.

Tethering--I have an Eris Droid and I use software called PDANet, which costs $30 for unlimited tethering using Verizon's data service. The catch, however, is that it doesn't speak GSM, which is what Europe, etc uses for data service-it only speaks CDMA, which is US. If you have a Droid which speaks GSM (I think Tmobile has one? do others?) then, along with an unlimited international data plan, you have your laptop connection without having to deal with jailbreaking.

Phone--use skype!


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

erdoran said:


> ...If you have a Droid which speaks GSM (I think Tmobile has one? do others?) ...


All TMobile phones (and ATT's) are GSM devices, not all of them are "world devices" with frequencies supporting EU GSM networks, but I think it's pretty common knowledge at this point.
Since we are on the subject, just wanted to caution people with T-Mobile Android devices and MyFaves service. If you plan on going overseas with unlocked devices and install local SIM card into your device, beware of a "bug" in MyFaves software that sends SMS to TM number 453. These are free of charge on TM network, as they are service messages, however you will be most likely charged international SMS fee for each message on networks other than TM. Apparently, this service sends a ton of messages per day. A few Android devices are affected at this point.

http://tinyurl.com/ye7bpsl


----------



## nm88325 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Back on Topic*

Great Information directly related to my personal situation-THANKS everyone.

Comments? Based on what I read hear, I will take pics with my VZ Blackberry Tour phone, email them to my @yahoo address (50 cents to send/5 cents to recieve) and then either use the Welt computers or hit an internet cafe to post and meet the 12 hour rule.

Does this sound like a reasonable/doable plan?

Thanks again.

nm88325


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

nm, sign up for the Verizon international data service. Then when you take the pix you can email them to yourself FREE. You should also be able to save them to your Blackberry and post directly from your Blackberry, also FREE, thus for FREE (other than int'l data service) following the 12 hr rule! Int'l data is $64.95/mo but you pay $30, so it's $34.95/mo extra, or a bit more than $10/wk for unlimited, and you can keep up on your home email at the same time.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

erdoran said:


> nm, sign up for the Verizon international data service. Then when you take the pix you can email them to yourself FREE. You should also be able to save them to your Blackberry and post directly from your Blackberry, also FREE, thus for FREE (other than int'l data service) following the 12 hr rule! Int'l data is $64.95/mo but you pay $30, so it's $34.95/mo extra, or a bit more than $10/wk for unlimited, and you can keep up on your home email at the same time.


Plus 1. No need to pay for it. Just email it to your self for free.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

You guys keep referring to something "free"... You are still paying for the data services, they happen to be pre-paid and unlimited, but certainly not free. Does anyone know if Welt has complementary WiFi service?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bimmer_fam said:


> Does anyone know if Welt has complementary WiFi service?


It may or may not be complementary to something but it is definitely complimentary!


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

JSpira said:


> It may or may not be complementary to something but it is definitely complimentary!


Ok, Mr. Grammar.  BTW You have missed a comma before "but"... :angel:

Good to know about "included" WiFi service...:thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bimmer_fam said:


> Ok, Mr. Grammar.  BTW You have missed a comma before "but"... :angel:
> 
> Good to know about "included" WiFi service...:thumbup:


Ja, it is "included" and the comma before "but" was optional.


----------



## nm88325 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Thanks and .......*

Thanks to everyone who contributed to answers and support from a personal experience on this thread. Based on what I've read, I am departing for my ED tomorrow with great confidence in my phone and planning.

More than a third of the 81 posts here were by JSpira and Snareman. Do either one of you have any personal experience with VZ Blackberry use overseas, or are your comments based on speculation, creative interpretation of web pages, and reading of entrails?

For the rest of the contributors, many, many thanks.

nm88325


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

nm88325 said:


> More than a third of the 81 posts here were by JSpira and Snareman. Do either one of you have any personal experience with VZ Blackberry use overseas, or are your comments based on speculation, creative interpretation of web pages, and reading of entrails?
> 
> For the rest of the contributors, many, many thanks.
> 
> nm88325


The latter. :angel:

In all seriousness, I have used VZW BlackBerry many times overseas, most recently with a Storm 2.

I cannot comment on billing since I did not see the bill.

However, I did verify with a product manager at VZW that what we decided here about the billing was correct - and she agrees they need to name the package more aptly.

It did however work very well in terms of roaming.


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

Might be a bit off topic but as of last week you can download Skype mobile on Verizon. Won't help with data, but should allow for free or cheap calls.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks like Skype recently got into a deal with VZW. However, it appears they are dropping WinMo and Android support for phones other than VZW (Skype Lite is gone form the Android Market)...  Still in the Apple AppStore. One more reason IMHO to move away from Skype to GOOG Voice (I'll do that as soon as i deplete my remaining Skype credit). I guess a good news for VZW customers though...


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

I have used Verizon international data throughout the Caribbean on my HTC Ozone, also Skype (although it really is a waste over 3G). What I say is based on experience & knowledge, unless I've indicated otherwise.

A trick with Skype--sign up for both Skype-in and Skype-out. In gives you a phone number that anyone can call, whether or not they have skype, and Skype out lets YOU call any phone # in I think whatever country you designate FREE! The combination make Skype function like a regular phone! If you do need to make local calls in Europe, you will have to buy Skype credit to do so but it is still much less expensive than your cell phone. There is a cost associated with the skype-in and out, but it is minimal.


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

bimmer_fam said:


> One more reason IMHO to move away from Skype to GOOG Voice


It may be a better program but right now Google Voice works only in the US. The whole point is to use the phone in Europe.


----------



## paul.r (Jul 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, Verizon's Skpe apps only work in the US as well.

http://support.vzw.com/clc/faqs/Features and Optional Services/skype_mobile.html



> Can I use Skype mobile on my Verizon Wireless phone when I'm traveling internationally?
> 
> Skype mobile can only be used on Verizon Wireless' Nationwide and Extended Nationwide and Rate and Coverage Area in the U.S.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

jsublime said:


> It may be a better program but right now Google Voice works only in the US. The whole point is to use the phone in Europe.


How did you figure that? :dunno: As long as I have data service, I have ability to call and receive calls with Google Voice. GV does not provide local EU numbers of course, if that is what you are referring to... However, with GV and SIP account (particularly Gizmo5) it's possible to make entirely free calls to US from Europe.

I can see it being a problem if a provider overseas is blocking VoIP, but not many do, and there are ways to get around that too.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

He's talking about the Verizon-ified Skype app. If you go to the Skype website and download their app it is fine...other than the fact that 3G speeds may be too slow for reliable voice transmission, at least that's what I've found. Verizon seems to have hacked the app to lock it down to just their network, and my guess is it won't be particularly wonderful because of the 3G speeds....


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

erdoran said:


> He's talking about the Verizon-ified Skype app. If you go to the Skype website and download their app it is fine...other than the fact that 3G speeds may be too slow for reliable voice transmission, at least that's what I've found. Verizon seems to have hacked the app to lock it down to just their network, and my guess is it won't be particularly wonderful because of the 3G speeds....


They did not "hack the app"... Skype is simply giving it to peeps with VZW service only at this point, as they "sold their souls" to VZW :angel:. 
However, Skype for iPhone is still available in AppStore (still requires WiFi). Skype Lite is gone from Android Market, but since I have the app loaded on my Android device, I'm able to still use Skype (I'm not on VZW network).


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

Well thats interesting. I was led to believe you could use the Verizon Skype Mobile app to make international calls while you were traveling. I guess that is incorrect. What a bunch of crap Verizon, why bother? :thumbdwn: Bimmer-fam certainly seems to be correct that if you have access to internet/data you should be able to use any voip program you have.


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

A little update on Verizon Wireless in Europe.

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscent...mia_ow=t0:s0:a38:g4:r1:c0.000000:b33883652:z0

- J


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a BB Tour. I have used the phone on two trips to Munich within the past couple months, most recently last week. I am on a global business plan. It was explained to me that email, web, text, etc. was included with unlimited plan. To save the company money, I only talk to my family once a day. I do send many pictures and emails instead.

You also have to have the tether option activated on your account and VZ Access Manager uploaded on your laptop. When I connect (outside of the US - Canada, Mexico and Europe), it warns me that int'l roaming applies. If absolutely necessary, I use it. What I noticed in most of Europe though, is that you have to you Swisscom or whatever data plan at the hotels. Most hotels do not have free wi-fi. To save money, you can sign up for the unlimited data for 1 hour or 24 hour. They are a little slower than the "business" plan which has a faster download rate.

If someone can confirm the actual cost of tether for data it would be greatly appreciated. At $10-$20 Euro / day for hotel wireless, this might be a better option.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Verizon data only (not tether) $64.95/mo, and you need a global phone like some Blackberries (sounds like you have one) or HTC Ozone, which I have.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

FYI the Tether app worked great for me, and they cut the price to $25, though that might have been temporary. I used it about 10 times from Germany, Austria, Italy, and Belgium.

I have a newer Blackberry Tour, and got the $65 unlimited email service.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

Slightly off-topic: Anyone know what options there are for data packages if one were to buy a prepaid SIM from a local/Euro carrier? If they were to be used in a BlackBerry, does that screw up the existing BES/BIS email connection?

Side note: I just returned from Europe last month and I used a then-new Sprint BlackBerry Bold 9650. Sprint had an unlimited international data plan for $60/mo (or +$20/mo more than the $40/mo I was already paying for an unlimited BES data plan). It worked perfectly, roaming on all sorts of carriers (vodafone, T-Mobile, e-Plus, etc). I was emailing pictures left and right and using Google Maps (w/ GPS) all the time. Come to find out Sprint just stopped offering that plan a few weeks after I got back.. Hmm, good things don't last forever!!


----------



## Ounce (Jul 7, 2010)

AK said:


> Slightly off-topic: Anyone know what options there are for data packages if one were to buy a prepaid SIM from a local/Euro carrier? If they were to be used in a BlackBerry, does that screw up the existing BES/BIS email connection?


I'm somewhat interested in this as well. I'm a Verizon user currently and was considering purchasing the temporary global data plan for the time period when I'd be over in Europe doing my delivery (10 days or so). I would be interested though to see if a pre-paid option might be cheaper for purely using data (I doubt it but who knows).

Another tidbit that I'm not sure anyone here would be able to answer (but it's worth a shot!) has to do with me potentially upgrading to the Droid X here in the next few days. Currently I have a Storm (The original V1) that is compatible with global networks but my new Droid X will be purely CDMA/USA network compatabile. Do you think I could get the global unlimited plan activated for the 10 days I'll be in the EU, migrate my SIM Card from the Droid X to my old Storm, use it while in Europe, and then switch the SIM back into my Droid? I really want to upgrade to the Droid as soon as I can but if it'll prohibit me from being able to take advantage of my Storm while in the EU then I might think twice and just wait (Delivery will be in early Oct. so I'd have to hold off on upgrading till after then).


----------



## outie (Nov 23, 2009)

If you could spend an extra $20/mo to get international data (unlimited or 2GB), go for it. The cheapest option in Germany will run you about 10 euro for sim card and another 20-25 euro for a voucher to get unlimited data (restrictions apply for different carriers). Don't forget this is for within Germany only, so it will not work outside of Germany.

I am on AT&T with iPhone 3GS and their international data at that time was ridiculously expensive ($200/mo for 250MB). When I tried to sign up on the day of departure I spent almost an hour on the phone trying to get it added, unsuccessfully. I finally gave up and got prepaid sim card (O2) in Germany instead. It was still worth it since I could make VOIP calls.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

AK said:


> Side note: I just returned from Europe last month and I used a then-new Sprint BlackBerry Bold 9650. Sprint had an unlimited international data plan for $60/mo (or +$20/mo more than the $40/mo I was already paying for an unlimited BES data plan). It worked perfectly, roaming on all sorts of carriers (vodafone, T-Mobile, e-Plus, etc). I was emailing pictures left and right and using Google Maps (w/ GPS) all the time. Come to find out Sprint just stopped offering that plan a few weeks after I got back.. Hmm, good things don't last forever!!


Crap! That was the plan I was going to use. Now it is 1.5 cents per K!


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

AK said:


> It worked perfectly, roaming on all sorts of carriers (vodafone, T-Mobile, e-Plus, etc). *I was emailing pictures left and right and using Google Maps (w/ GPS) all the time.* Come to find out Sprint just stopped offering that plan a few weeks after I got back.. Hmm, good things don't last forever!!


Now it's clear why Sprint had to remove this plan... :angel:

I think at this point VZW has the easiest and most affordable data roaming plan, but like you said, one can purchase data plan locally (depends on the country, etc.). It should not affect ability to sync data with BES.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

bimmer_fam said:


> Now it's clear why Sprint had to remove this plan... :angel:
> 
> I think at this point VZW has the easiest and most affordable data roaming plan, but like you said, one can purchase data plan locally (depends on the country, etc.). It should not affect ability to sync data with BES.


I did a little more digging on this topic... apparently with BlackBerry, it's not as simple as having an unlocked phone and installing a local prepaid SIM. BlackBerry's servers not only associate your BlackBerry's PIN number with your BES/BIS account but also the number in the SIM card. That means if you want to use a prepaid SIM from a European carrier, you'd have to get Sprint/Verizon/T-Mobile/ATT to "release" your PIN; essentially this means canceling your local account. If you don't do this, BES/BIS won't work overseas with the Euro SIM (which basically means nothing data-related will work). Only voice/SMS will work.

At this point, it looks like Verizon has the best (only?) deal for overseas data, at least for BlackBerry users. iPhone/Android/etc shouldn't suffer this data restriction overseas when using a Euro prepaid SIM.

And yeah, I used and abused the data services there


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

AK said:


> I did a little more digging on this topic... apparently with BlackBerry, it's not as simple as having an unlocked phone and installing a local prepaid SIM. BlackBerry's servers not only associate your BlackBerry's PIN number with your BES/BIS account but also the number in the SIM card. That means if you want to use a prepaid SIM from a European carrier, you'd have to get Sprint/Verizon/T-Mobile/ATT to "release" your PIN; essentially this means canceling your local account. If you don't do this, BES/BIS won't work overseas with the Euro SIM (which basically means nothing data-related will work). Only voice/SMS will work.
> 
> At this point, it looks like Verizon has the best (only?) deal for overseas data, at least for BlackBerry users. iPhone/Android/etc shouldn't suffer this data restriction overseas when using a Euro prepaid SIM.
> 
> And yeah, I used and abused the data services there


Hm... Are you sure about that? I thought PIN was unique to a device and not to a device with a specific SIM. :dunno: But if PIN changes with a different SIM, the BB relationship with the BES just needs to be reinitialized with the new SIM in place (it is a pain if that's the case).


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

For my Sprint berry, I just call and ask for the pro-rated 40 dollar per month unlimited data plan to be added to my account. I can surf and email to my heart's content. 

Intl calls are still 1.29 - 1.99 per minute (maybe more in some places) though. I don't use the phone all that much, I prefer email/web. And that is a pittance.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

skywalkerbeth said:


> For my Sprint berry, I just call and ask for the pro-rated 40 dollar per month unlimited data plan to be added to my account. I can surf and email to my heart's content.


You can't do this any longer. Sprint no longer offers their unlimited International data plan. They stopped offering it as of 7/11/2010. If you were grandfathered under the plan, you're still good to go. If you weren't, it's no longer available and gone forever. The only thing available now is data at $0.016/kbyte. It shouldn't take long to rack up $100s in charges at that rate (maybe a few days!). Hopefully they will come out with an alternative international data plan soon, although I doubt it will be as good as before.


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

Ounce said:


> Do you think I could get the global unlimited plan activated for the 10 days I'll be in the EU, migrate my SIM Card from the Droid X to my old Storm, use it while in Europe, and then switch the SIM back into my Droid?


I don't think your Droid X has a SIM card.

- J


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

bimmer_fam said:


> Hm... Are you sure about that? I thought PIN was unique to a device and not to a device with a specific SIM. :dunno: But if PIN changes with a different SIM, the BB relationship with the BES just needs to be reinitialized with the new SIM in place (it is a pain if that's the case).


Pretty sure based on what I've read on BlackBerry forums... The PIN is associated with a particular carrier's BIS/BES service, so if you pop in a SIM from another carrier, you'd be on their BIS and not your home carrier's BIS...or something like that. It would be a big pain to have to deal with.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

AK said:


> Pretty sure based on what I've read on BlackBerry forums... The PIN is associated with a particular carrier's BIS/BES service, so if you pop in a SIM from another carrier, you'd be on their BIS and not your home carrier's BIS...or something like that. It would be a big pain to have to deal with.


I think you are missing the point about how PINs are assigned... It's like MAC addresses assigned in blocks to a particular manufacturer of network devices and cards. Once the PIN is assigned it stays with the device regardless of what SIM is installed as far as I know from experience working with BB/BES for many years.

If you have any links to a particular discussion on BB forums that covers this topic, I would appreciate a reference. :thumbup:


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

bimmer_fam said:


> I think you are missing the point about how PINs are assigned... It's like MAC addresses assigned in blocks to a particular manufacturer of network devices and cards. Once the PIN is assigned it stays with the device regardless of what SIM is installed as far as I know from experience working with BB/BES for many years.
> 
> If you have any links to a particular discussion on BB forums that covers this topic, I would appreciate a reference. :thumbup:


I know the PIN is unique for every phone, but apparently each carrier "owns" the PIN or has it assigned to them. That's why when you compose an email on your Verizon phone w/ BIS, it appends "Sent from my Verizon Wireless BlackBerry"; it's Verizon's BIS. I guess there's some conflicting information out there... This thread says you have to get the local carrier to release the PIN, but the last poster said overseas data seemed to work anyway... I guess you can always try!

Personally, since my phone is on BES *and* BIS, I highly doubt that if I just plug in someone else's SIM card it will "just work" as it did before...I guess I could try borrowing a BES-enabled SIM from my buddy here who has AT&T to see if it works...

http://forums.crackberry.com/f71/using-data-plan-overseas-carrier-492751/


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh, you are referring to BIS... I was talking about BBs on BB Enterprise Server (BES). Yes, in case with BIS it's strictly carrier based and in 'the cloud'.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

AK said:


> You can't do this any longer. Sprint no longer offers their unlimited International data plan. They stopped offering it as of 7/11/2010. If you were grandfathered under the plan, you're still good to go. If you weren't, it's no longer available and gone forever. The only thing available now is data at $0.016/kbyte. It shouldn't take long to rack up $100s in charges at that rate (maybe a few days!). Hopefully they will come out with an alternative international data plan soon, although I doubt it will be as good as before.


For real? That is ridiculous. Dagnabbit. Is BB email considered data or would that be exempt? How can you tell how much data you are using?


----------

